# HOOKJAW ITS YOUR TIME TO BRAG!



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

I EDITED IT OUT SO THE MAN HOOKJAW CAN POST HIS STORY! SORRY, I WAS EXCITED TO SHOW PEOPLE THE FISH HE CAUGHT! HOOKJAW YOU GOTTA BRAG ABOUT THAT BEAST!


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: PICS! Monster Strawberry Cutt iced over the Weekend*

wow. I gotta get up there, sounds like the fishing is awesome.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: PICS! Monster Strawberry Cutt iced over the Weekend*

That cut is a **** hog! :shock: 
In my experience up there all I caught was those in the slot, its good to know that there is a few monsters lurking in the depths of the berry...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: PICS! Monster Strawberry Cutt iced over the Weekend*

Man I just crapped a twinkey. I that the ones I caught were big.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: PICS! Monster Strawberry Cutt iced over the Weekend*

I'm gonna need a doctor to reattach my jaw...It's on the floor right now.

Mega beast. Wow.

He kept it right?


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: PICS! Monster Strawberry Cutt iced over the Weekend*

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW
Sorry I was lost for words that is a HUGE CUT


----------



## HookJaw B (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PICS! Monster Strawberry Cutt iced over the Weekend*

Yeah, That's my fish. My biggest trout to date, and a heck of a fight! For future reference Ryan, please don't post my pictures on other forums.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: PICS! Monster Strawberry Cutt iced over the Weekend*



HookJaw B said:


> Yeah, That's my fish. My biggest trout to date, and a heck of a fight! For future reference Ryan, please don't post my pictures on other forums.


Is that really you? If so nice fish! Next time they will just have to censor the face out, because we need our fish porn! :shock: 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: PICS! Monster Strawberry Cutt iced over the Weekend*

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: holly **** that a dam hog right there. nice job and congrats on a big ass fish.


----------



## HookJaw B (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PICS! Monster Strawberry Cutt iced over the Weekend*

Yeah, that's really me. I look on this forum quite a bit I don't post that much. I was in the process of posting my report when I saw that it had already been done. I'm not mad about it I just kinda wanted to post my own report. Don't worry about Ryan, no hard feeings at all.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: PICS! Monster Strawberry Cutt iced over the Weekend*



HookJaw B said:


> Yeah, that's really me. I look on this forum quite a bit I don't post that much. I was in the process of posting my report when I saw that it had already been done. I'm not mad about it I just kinda wanted to post my own report. Don't worry about Ryan, no hard feeings at all.


Good news travels fast HookJaw !! Congrat's !! I'm glad you showed up though, I thought Ryancreek may have been pulling another 'fast' one on us.... :mrgreen:

Hope to see you stick around here..we like to see fish on this site...


----------



## CaJones (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: PICS! Monster Strawberry Cutt iced over the Weekend*

CAUTION: If you are ovulating, please don't look at the preceeding pictures. They are so radiantly potent that just looking at them might get you pregnant.

Seriously! That is what fishing is all about. That is one of the reasons that we all keep going back. It isn't the only reason, but it is one of them. We all want to catch the pig and live to tell about it. Good job!


----------



## CaJones (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: PICS! Monster Strawberry Cutt iced over the Weekend*

LOAH, if that doesn't make you want to ice fish, then there is something wrong with you!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: PICS! Monster Strawberry Cutt iced over the Weekend*

You're right, CaJones...

Now I'm stuck here with my mouth wide open (drooling everywhere) and I'm pregnant taboot! :evil:

Worst New Year EVER!!!

:lol:

Nice fish, Hookjaw.


----------



## Fishing31 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: PICS! Monster Strawberry Cutt iced over the Weekend*

Ok, I can't stand it any longer. I am going to start ice fishing. I guess I can justify it by calling the lure an ice "fly" right. The purest in me is slipping away and I am excited to try ice fishing. Where do I start, rod, reel, lures etc. I have a great rod maker building me a rod so that is taken care of. If anyone wants to teach me I am open.


----------



## silversalmon66 (Dec 12, 2007)

Where's the pics, just saw them a few minutes ago, I'm sitting here drulling, trying to show my son!!! :?


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, where's the pics??? Please put them up with a story...


----------



## HookJaw B (Dec 31, 2007)

Put the pics back up Ryan!
I don't know all of the tools on this forum quite yet so post them back up and I'll share the story.
Ok so it all started one day at Strawberry. I was out there ice fishing and the fishing slowed down a bit from the morning feast. I was watching my pole when all of the sudden my strike indicator just fell like a ton of bricks. I set the hook and immediately felt the weight of a nice cut. I started to slowly reel when BAM! he took the whole pole down and into the hole with my arm attached. I quickly set the drag and let him rip, he took a good amount of line and then decided to give me the fight of my life. One of my friends saw him flash in his hole about 15 feet away from mine. After about ten minutes I finally got him to the hole and the line was wrapped around his fin so that his head would not come through the hole. I was freakin out hoping that he wouldn't make that last dash for the bottom and break me off. We finally got the line away from his fin and his monster head started to rise up through the hole. I gave my buddy the go ahead to grab him as tight as possible and whip him up on the ice. He grabbed him and got him out and I just about pooped a twinky. A true Strawberry monster! I was just lucky enough for him to bite my line instead of the other 100 fishermen out there. What a battle! I'll never forget that day.
We are so lucky to have a lake like that in our state. Where else can you go and catch 20 inch trout consistently all day long and have a chance at a beast like this??? I love that place! It's only going to get better up there, Every year the fish get bigger


----------



## silversalmon66 (Dec 12, 2007)

Not to get off the sub. Just want too wish you all a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

silversalmon66 said:


> Not to get off the sub. Just want too wish you all a Happy New Year!!!


There really is no sub any more hijack away...

Happy New Year....


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Where the hell are the pictures of this beast? DON'T TOY WITH ME LIKE THIS!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll go get them...I'll be a moment...


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah bring the the pics back. As I looked at that beast, for some reason I couldnt get over how large his eyes were _(O)_ . The rest of him was huge too, the girth was amazing.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You could slice that bad boy into steaks. *Drool*


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

This is starting to feel like a cruel joke. Is there another forum where this hog can be viewed?


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

I think Im going crazy, I cant see where this picture is. Help I must be blind!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's not a joke, the fish is huge! The pictures got edited out of the first post. I'm sure they'll be back eventually.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I just saw the pics. It is a beast. For those left wondering like me, it is 27" length by 15" girth, so it probably wieghed around 9 to 9.5 lbs. Congratulations Hookjaw! THat is absolutely a wallhanger!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sorry.......puter problems


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Thank you.


No Prob......Puter's on the frizt.....yikes.......


----------



## silversalmon66 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thank you, that is so awsome, give me something to brag about and head up there.
I am so jealous, can't wait to go.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

That's an awesome picture of a beautiful fish. \

Good job man!


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

BEAUTIMUS!!!!!!


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

Hope I'm not stepping on anyones toes.... but here are a couple of other pics that HookJaw posted on another forum.....

By the way HookJaw..... WOW!! That is one impressive fish!!! Nice Job!!!

[attachment=2:20c3mupj]Stawberry Cutt1.jpg[/attachment:20c3mupj]

[attachment=1:20c3mupj]Stawberry Cutt2.jpg[/attachment:20c3mupj]

[attachment=0:20c3mupj]Stawberry Cutt3.jpg[/attachment:20c3mupj]


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Goll I was starting to get pissed cuz I couldnt see the pics but now I get to this page and it blows up with pics of the hog. Helluva fish! That thing is a freakin beast! It gives me hope that one day i might get somethin outta that dang slot! Kinda makes me wish I woulda went there today instead of East Canyon, it would eat the ones we caught! Once again thats a great looking fish, congrats on the magnificent catch!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hookjaw for president!


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: PICS! Monster Strawberry Cutt iced over the Weekend*



CaJones said:


> CAUTION: If you are ovulating, please don't look at the preceeding pictures. They are so radiantly potent that just looking at them might get you pregnant.
> 
> Seriously! That is what fishing is all about. That is one of the reasons that we all keep going back. It isn't the only reason, but it is one of them. We all want to catch the pig and live to tell about it. Good job!


Hahaha..

BTW Cajones, Hookjaw is the guy that was fishing with me last Wednesday... wish I could of gone on this trip.

Congrats bro... beautiful fish.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Did I mention that I hate you.  J/k big dog.


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

Great fish! Thanks for sharing the pictures! Strawberry is an awesome lake!! Congrats. Makes me want to ice fish everyday of the year!


----------



## eugene78 (Dec 29, 2007)

thats one hell of a fish nice catch man.


----------



## CaJones (Dec 19, 2007)

FC2Tuber, good thing you didn't go. I would imagine that it would have been you catching all the nice fish. 

Either way you slice it, you are both mad, crazy, iconic fisherman! Thanks for the show last week and thanks for the pics this week! Go on you!


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

HOLY CRAP! That is an amazing fish! I think I just found motivation to get ice fishing! WOW! Nice job and thanks for the pics and story.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you for that high quality fish porn! WOW that is a beast! I was already going to cabellas this week to buy my auger but now I am really motivated! Nice job on that monster fish!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like I missed it.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Page 4, JAT83.


----------



## HookJaw B (Dec 31, 2007)

Can one of the moderators please post those pictures back up on the front page?


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

congrats Hookjaw! That is absolutely what fishing is all about. Good job man.


----------

